# Hal Fishman, newscaster and pilot dies at 75



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2007)

Hal Fishman, a fixture at KTLA in Los Angeles as a newscaster passed away last night after collapsing in his home on August 2. 

Anyone who has lived in LA for any amount of time will remember him as a newscaster. He was also featured in several movies as a newscaster and was also featured in One Six Right. He was a champion of general aviation and held 12 aviation records for speed and altitude. 

Godspeed Hal, and thanks! 

Sign Up


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2007)

Lets try a link that doesn't require a login...
Hal Fishman | News Staff | KTLA The CW | Where Los Angeles Lives


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2007)

Watched him for many years...


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow... 

I grew up in long beach. I always liked him...


----------

